# Doinker 2010 first look



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is the Fatty brought back by popular demand but redesigned. It uses a .860 O.D. Carbon Grid rod with internal hardware, also includes the New Supreme Doinker which is a full adjustable Doinker that allows the archer to add as much weight to the Doinker without it drooping and you do this by simply tightening the weights down to the Doinker. If you are a person that likes just a little weight on the fron then just loosen the Doinker up to allow it to flex more. Because the Fatty uses the New 1" Doinker supreme you will also be able to convert the Doinker to except the new Small Doinker dish and the new Mini Doinker Dish aswell with the included conversion hardware. All this allows the archer that likes to tinker around with different things a wide range of weight and dampening options....it also will work on the entire line of the redesigned 2010 Elite series aswell :wink:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*2010 Elite*

Here is the redesigned Elite Series with the all New Doinker Supreme on Carbon Grid rod and L.D.S. technology. This uses the same Doinker that is used on the Fatty so you can buy the Doinker Dish Small or Mini and have endless weight and dampening options on all Elite stabilizers or just tighten the Doinker up and stack more "Ultimate weights" on it and it wont droop. 
The L.D.S. tech. is a .250" thick strip of our ITP material(the Magic behind the Doinkers) that is about 8" long that is placed at the end of the stabilizer and is held in by the doinker. This unit allows for even more shot shock dampening. If you choose not to use it just simply take apart the Doinker and pull it out.
What makes a Elite is the Suppression mount at the base of the stabilizer and this year it not only looks better.....at least we think so but it also works a little better than last year, just tweaked it a little.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*2010 Doinker Avancee*

The all new Avancee line replaces the BC series and uses a smaller Doinker Supreme that the Elite and Fatty do. It's weight of choice is the D.A.W.G. family but will also except the "Ultimate weight family". The smaller Doinker Supreme has the same great adjustable features as it's big brother but won't fit the Doinker Dish Conversions.
As like the Elite the Avancee front stabilizers will also include the L.D.S. for even better performance and just like before......if you choose not to use it just simply take apart the Doinker and pull it out.
One last thing .....it uses the Carbon grid aswell, no more black rod. You wanted and expected a classy look......you got it!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*2010 Doinker Dish family*

I wanted to clear up some stuff about the Doinker Dish and it's delays in 2009. The only reason for the delays on sending out the Doinker Dish this year was the fact that we use one of the best mold makers in the country and he is good but very slow and he was very busy this year with not only us but his other accounts as well. When it comes to our website and that it says the Dish is "coming soon" this was just an oversight and most dealers new of it's availability and a lot had them already. Good news is all that is behind and we have the new Small Dish and Mini Dish molds already done.....which brings me to the fun stuff!!
For 2010 we have added a couple new members to the Doinker Dish family, the Small and the Mini Dish. These little babies were designed with you guys that like to be able to try all sorts of different things and want to do it on your target bow or hunting set-up. If you have a New Fatty or New Elite with the Doinker Supreme on it then you will be able to just take apart the Doinker and using the Conversion kit included with the Small and Mini dish put it on any New Elite or Fatty model. FYI....the Mini works really good on the Standard Fatty that I have on my Apex 7 
All of the Dish family uses our (WS1) Double stack weight family. The New Small and Mini use a much softer Weight Hub which allows for more shock dampening. The cool thing about the little guys is that if your class allows it you can put them on a V-Bar mount or off the back of your bow or on the end of your Elite target or Hunter.....on the Fatty field or Target....really it is just a sweet little stab!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*2010 Doinker Accessories*

Here are all the other goodies we have for this year minus all the weights and a couple other goodies.....and with the new much larger factory we moved into this year and all our new machines I am sure we will have more mounts and archery giszmos in the months to come but for now I have to get the catolog going. I will try to post all the new hunting stuff soon but you might have to wait until the new website is done next month. Shoot straight and enjoy all the pics!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice. Looks good. I really like the v bars.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Looks great. Thanks for posting pics, etc.*

`


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

looking great!! 
I personally like the Fatty... Hope to try out soon!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*2010 hunting stabs*

Here are a couple of the chubby's and the new 10" Multirod Hunter. We decided to do away with the Decals this year and now have our own Camo applying equipment in house at our new factory so when you order the stab of your choice you will have to make sure to order the camo you want, this also means we might decide to do custom camo on some of those Target rigs for an additional charge but we will have to see if we will be able to fit it in time wise once we get really going with it. You will have a choice of Lost and a camo that has a little more green in it to match Realtree APG & Mossy Oaks new camo and one with a little more brown in it to match realtree AP and some of the other popular camos on the market today. The Chubby's will come in three different lengths this year that include 3",5" and 7" and use it's own version of the Doinker Supreme. This year we decided that we had too many stabilizers that were too close in legnth and performance so we went with the most popular stuff and decided to just offer the 10" Multirod Hunter this year out of the family of Multirods....it has been very popular and works/looks even better this year with the new design. We also have the Woodsman hunter in the same camo as before. I will be posting more pics of all of our stuff on bows so all you ladies and gents can see all the different set-ups able this year and then just let the products speak for themselves. Merry Christmas to all archers from everyone at Doinker, have a safe and fun holiday......I hope Santa brings you all what you want


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Any chance we will ever see the 10" Fatty Carbon Hunter Elite again?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

:wink: I have great news for you my fellow archer.......yes you will and even better than before because now you will be able to buy one of the new dishes...The Small or the Mini with the conversion kit that is included so you can make it just the way you want....three different stabs in one, and infact if you wanted you could even use the Standard dish as well.....so thats four stabs! Man the more I think about it the sweeter it gets. I will try to post some pics of it next week with all the different options when I get back to the factory.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

I have used Doinker products for most of my archery career. They have always been on the leading edge of new technology. The new gear is even better then anything they ever put together in the past! The Avancee and new L.D.S. technology is really going to be a hit with the recurve shooters out there! In my opinion, I feel that the new mini dish will be a hit with FITA shooters, 3D Shooters and Hunters. All in all, I think hunters and target shooters will be very happy with the 2010 Doinker line-up!! 

-Jay Lyon
2008 Canadian Olympic Team Member


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

looks great


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like doinker has a winner for sure


----------



## inailwhitetail2 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, those are some great lookin' stabilizers ! I can't wait to have a new Chubby on the front (and back) of my bow when I'm settling the pin on a critter soon ! Those guy's and girl's at Doinker are awesome !:wink: I have shot the Doinker stabilizers on my hunting bows and target bows for years now...somehow they just keep getting better ! :archer:


----------



## Rocket Rod (Jul 22, 2004)

*Doinker*

Robin,

What happened to the all black supremes with the stiffer carbon that have been about the last few months?

I thought they may have been the preview for this years lineup.

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Robin,

What happened to the all black supremes with the stiffer carbon that have been about the last few months?

I thought they may have been the preview for this years lineup.

Thanks,
Rod 


Rod,
The all black rods was 2009 carbon. A lot of people liked it but most of the shooters world wide told us that they really liked the Carbon Grid and so did all our accounts so we are back to grid.....as always you can get all the silver parts done in flat black also.....and might I say they look really good! So in 2010 when you order your stuff you will just have to ask for flat black or silver, the price is the same :wink:


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the new stuff. I need a new stab for my new Strother bow. Too bad you don't make them in Predator, but black will work. What happened to the rubber ball "Doinker" that was on all your stabs? Will you still be making the all black carbon Elite Hunting series?
Thanks.


----------



## wlleven (Feb 19, 2005)

Longbow42 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the new stuff. I need a new stab for my new Strother bow. Too bad you don't make them in Predator, but black will work. What happened to the rubber ball "Doinker" that was on all your stabs? Will you still be making the all black carbon Elite Hunting series?
> Thanks.


\

That "rubber ball" (Doinker) has been replaced by the Doinker Supreme. 

The new Doinker Supreme has the ability for you to adjust the amount of movement in relation to the amount of weight you want to use. With this new technology YOU control the amount of movement and flex the end piece has. In addition the one inch model, which is on our Elite and Fatty series is adaptable to our line of DISH accessories. 

The Doinker DISH is flexible enough to greatly remove shock, yet has enough structural integrity to hold over a pound of weight if you are strong enough to hold it :- )

We wish all of you folks can come out to the ATA show to see our new line, it is very impressive. If you can't make it there, I will be in Vegas and many of the archery tournaments this year, please stop by and say hi.

Thanks,

wll


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

When are they going to be availble for the public to purchase? 

The new products look really nice:wink:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

short-n-fast said:


> When are they going to be availble for the public to purchase?
> 
> The new products look really nice:wink:


They will be available at your local archery shop, if they don't have them in stock just ask them to give us a call and order one for you, I recommend this since it will be more $$$$ from us directly


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

just to make sure I have this right. the shops can order now and when should they have the products? 

what weight system do the new v bars use?


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dish*

I shot the dish yesterday at Lancaster Archery, help with holding steady and very adjustable with settin up with different weights...I wish they would make a 8" model..


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

bowtecher82nd said:


> I shot the dish yesterday at Lancaster Archery, help with holding steady and very adjustable with settin up with different weights...I wish they would make a 8" model..


We do make a 2.5", 12", 6" and this year as stated before with the new Doinker Dish Conversion kits it will now work on the 6" Elite which should make it about 8" with the dish on it. You will be able to do anything you want with our stuff this year


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*Doinker 2010 Closer look*

The new Target line up.....still have some field models I need to take pics of


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

A close up look of the new graphics


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The New Elite's


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The Avancee and V-bars


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Avancee close up


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Fatty's are back!!! Boy are these sweet!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Very nice. And a niice display. 
Thanks for the pic's.
Will see and hold them in a few. :wink:


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The Doinker Dish family and the new Small & Mini Dish conversions that are sold seperatley that will fit on any one of the Elite models and Fatty models and even though it won't say it in the catalog it will also work on the Avancee line.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Here are the Quadra-flex and V-bars and the Alumi-Komp with the Kido's for the kids.


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*nice*

hi love my doinker stabilizers. the new ones look sweet thanks for the pics . joseph


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Is the dampening internal?....More Info?..


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

how bout some specs on the elite's and the avancee's. do the new models accept the dawg weights?


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

monty53 said:


> Is the dampening internal?....More Info?..


Yes, it is Internal.....at the end of the stab you will see a machined housing, the Dampening material is in that and you can adjust the flex of the Doinker by tightening down the weights, it will compress the Doinker and in doing so push against the housing limiting it's movment. What this allows you to do is put a lot of weight on the end without the Doinker drooping......if you are a archer that just wants a little weight in the end, just back the weight off a little and tighten the set screw in the weight. If you want to really get crazy and have some fun buy one of the Doinker Dish conversion kits and replace it with the Doinker buy easily romoving the doinker inner workings.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

gud235 said:


> how bout some specs on the elite's and the avancee's. do the new models accept the dawg weights?


I will try to post specs on everything tomorrow that will include weight, length and MSRP. Yes, the Avancee will except the DAWG and the Universal weight which use to be called the Quadra-Flex weight.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Those elites look sick. Nice!


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

Robin Hall said:


> I will try to post specs on everything tomorrow that will include weight, length and MSRP. Yes, the Avancee will except the DAWG and the Universal weight which use to be called the Quadra-Flex weight.


I'm waiting very patiently. I've been waiting very very patiently for the specs. So I know witch ones to order. Also when will the line be out for release to purchase.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and descriptions - can't wait to try 'em.

There supposedly is also a top-end line of stabs ( above the fatty or elite series ) - any info/pics on these?


----------



## KBoss (Nov 14, 2007)

Robin Hall said:


> Fatty's are back!!! Boy are these sweet!!!


Hi Eric, Those are phat...I mean fat. I got to see Ricky's new stabs at the Utah Open. He was showing them off there. Ricky is the best guy you got there. How is he doing for you guys? Tell him Kboss says, "hi".


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

The B-Stinger seem very popular these days! They are light and very stiff.

What can I expect from Doinker in 2010? Which model can compare to the B-Stinger?

thanks


----------



## calcuz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Looks like a B-Stinger to me*

Wow! I was looking at your 2010 products and thought they were B-stingers. Good luck. I'll stick with my B-stinger XL and their product line.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Pete731 said:


> The B-Stinger seem very popular these days! They are light and very stiff.
> 
> What can I expect from Doinker in 2010? Which model can compare to the B-Stinger?
> 
> thanks


When it comes to stiffness the new Fatty line will compare the best and we use internal, lite components to keep the mass weight down. I'm not sure what their product weigh but if you shoot one then you probably know the weight of them. I will say this, that there is another line of stabilizers that will be in the final catalog in a few weeks to come, as the rest of our 2010 line-up options in vibration dampening and weight manipulation are the foundation of it's design.


----------



## wlleven (Feb 19, 2005)

Pete731 said:


> The B-Stinger seem very popular these days! They are light and very stiff.
> 
> What can I expect from Doinker in 2010? Which model can compare to the B-Stinger?
> 
> thanks


Pete731, thanks for the opportunity to answer.

We really don't compare our products to others much as every shooter has different needs and performance parameters that fit there need. 

We have three types of rod, our standard which is about 35% stiffer than last years black rod. We have the fatty which is very stiff and then our hi mod which I will show at ATA. I will tell you that our web page will have videos and slow motion shots for everyone to view :- )

All of our stabilizers have the new Doinkers and are adaptable to any of our weight systems. The shooter must feel comfortable with his or her stabilizer set up, as with any accessory and that accessory must be the correct piece of equipment for the tournament and conditions being shot. As an example, one of our DISH's with aluminum weights around it would not be a good choice in windy conditions, your better off using our stack weights (much less wind resistance).

Pete, I hope you are at ATA or Vegas or one of the IBO tournaments I will be attending, as I would like to show you our line and explain the benefits.

If you can't make it, I'll be in the office Monday, so you can call me at the office 661 948 7900 8:30am to 1:30pm, I leave for ATA so it is an early day on Monday)

Thank you,

Bill


----------



## Snipe Show (Sep 2, 2007)

Cant wait to grab my new DOINKERS up thats for sure!!!


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey all,

Straight from the box, my new Doinkers went onto my bow. I received the Avancee stabilizers and a Fatty to try as well. I toyed with the Avancee first and enjoyed the feel and after a few rounds I tried the Fatty. To be honest, I'm liking them a lot. The great people at Doinker were hyping the Fatty and figured it would be great on my Formula RX. It's safe to say that they were right. Both rods are amazing but I personally enjoyed how the Fatty held when at full draw. 

I believe that the new 2010 line-up is going to be a hit and I encourage both recurve and compound shooters to really give the Fatty a try. It's a stiffer carbon which seems to be what shooters want right now and it has terrific dampening qualities to it. The Avancee is also a terrific stabilizer which many shooters will love as well. The great thing about 2010 is that Doinker has a few different varieties to try. I can tell you what works for me and I hope that it helps in making your selection a little easier.

I personally enjoyed the 33.5" Fatty with Avancee V-Bars as it provided the best feel after the shot. As well, it provided a solid balance and steady hold when at full draw. Again, I'll encourage you all to try it out hoping that you will find the best setup for you.

I don't have pictures right now, but I hope to have a few later on to show you. The new Doinkers look really amazing with their cool graphic and stellar machining on the aluminium bits.

-Jay Lyon


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Can the conversion screw that is the brochure allow the elite stack weights to work with the new fatty elite?


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Jay said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Straight from the box, my new Doinkers went onto my bow. I received the Avancee stabilizers and a Fatty to try as well. I toyed with the Avancee first and enjoyed the feel and after a few rounds I tried the Fatty. To be honest, I'm liking them a lot. The great people at Doinker were hyping the Fatty and figured it would be great on my Formula RX. It's safe to say that they were right. Both rods are amazing but I personally enjoyed how the Fatty held when at full draw.
> 
> ...



What's the weight of this 33.5" Fatty , without any endweights ?


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey,

To answer your question, the 33.5" Fatty weighs 6.4 oz. If you want less weight, take out the inner works of the Doinker. The weights which come with it add an extra ounce

-Jay Lyon


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Some sweet looking new stuff.
I keep checking the website hoping it will be updated so I can see all the new gear.:thumbs_up


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

when will the new products and the new Hi- mod stabilizer be available on the website for us all to view? I would like a 2010 catalog!


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

since single side rods are so popular, will we be able to buy single side bars or only pairs??


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ordered the 33" fatty and 2 side rods and 4 weights from Lancaster. Hope they show up next week some time.. I think they said expected delivery date is Monday.

The stainless weights for the fatty.. how much do they weigh and how does that compare to the elite stackweights?


----------



## chiamjl (Oct 14, 2008)

Are the dampers and top limb supressor in already too?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

real nice


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks nice, but what happened to the "11.5" Power Bar"


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here is my set up that we just recieved*



r49740 said:


> Ordered the 33" fatty and 2 side rods and 4 weights from Lancaster. Hope they show up next week some time.. I think they said expected delivery date is Monday. The stainless weights for the fatty.. how much do they weigh and how does that compare to the elite stackweights?


Went to the Doinker Booth in Vegas with our bows where Mr Hall and Mr Levin spent as much time as we needed to get our bows fitted with the Fatty;s..8 stack weights on the back

Talk about stable set up, and and some of the nicest people you will ever meet


----------

